# Camtrakker Digital vs. Leaf River Digital



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 5, 2004)

I recently bought the new Leaf River digital game camera because of price ($299 vs. $750) hoping the flash range would be satisfactory. It does have a somewhat oversized flash but not a slave flash like the Camtrakker. The following photos are from the same tree, the first with the Camtrakker and the second with the Leaf River. I'll let the photos speak for themselves.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 5, 2004)

GrandSlamHunter said:
			
		

> I recently bought the new Leaf River digital game camera because of price ($299 vs. $750) hoping the flash range would be satisfactory. It does have a somewhat oversized flash but not a slave flash like the Camtrakker. The following photos are from the same tree, the first with the Camtrakker and the second with the Leaf River. I'll let the photos speak for themselves.


GSH, how far is that feeder from the camera?  Do you have any daytime shots?
TIA
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 5, 2004)

I think the feeder is about 20 feet or so away. Will step it off tomorrow. Daytime shots are comparable for both cameras. I have the Leaf River set at a lower quality than the Camtrakker so it would need less light for its night shots. I don't know if that is the case or not? The Leaf River uses 4 D cells and 3 C cells. It has taken about 250 photos in just over a week and the batteries are still good. LR says that they should last 2 months but I don't expect anything close to that. Here are a couple of daytime photos, first the Camtrak, then the LR.

GSH


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 5, 2004)

I vote camtracker


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 5, 2004)

GSH,
I don't "THINK" digital is like 35mm in that by lowering the quality of the pic I don't think you are gaining anything in relation to light needs.  What I'm saying is, I don't think it's related to exposure TIME.  So by lowering the quality, you're just lowering the quality, which is evident in the pics you just posted.  I'd be curious to see what daytime shots look like for both, but regardless for the $350 differential and considering I've heard a rumor that these things occasionally get stolen, I'm going to have to take a HARD look at that Leaf River.  
I'm not overly interested in night shots and if it's possible would probalby have that feature disabled most of the time.  
Thanks for all the info!  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 5, 2004)

GeauxLSU,

As they say in the NFL, "after further review" I think you're right. Tomorrow, I,m gonna set the Leaf river to the max mp setting, which I think is the same as the Camtrakker. I'll post another picture at that setting when I get one. Some guys over at Jessie's Hunting build slave flash units that can be added to a digital setup. I think I'll look into that option. From what I've seen, all digital game cameras need a slave flash to get decent pictures over about 20 feet.

GSH


----------



## Razorback (Oct 5, 2004)

GSH,

I'm in the camera biz.  So. . .  

Try setting the ISO / film speed setting to a higher number.  The higher the number the less light it takes for the exposure.  Also with a higher ISO value the on camera flash will work at a greater distance.  All of the positives do have a negative, you will get a noticeably grainer / noisier picture.

Also I have in stock a photo slaved,  battery powered strobe.  Some use AAA's others use AA's.  They all will trip on the FIRST flash it sees.  So if your digital camera fires a pre-flash these strobes will not add to your shot.  Sunpak as well as others have put their name on a "Digital Slave Flash".  This flash will trip on the SECOND flash it sees.

I have the AA (more flash out put than AAA) & AAA type slaved flashes in stock.  They list for $17 but I could cut a fellow woodite some slack  .  The Sunpak Digital Slave I'm out of stock & it might be a while before we get any more.  Also we do have some "digital photo slaves"  that can be plugged in to most any strobe if your camera has the pre-flash for flash pictures.

If you have any questions send me a PM & I'll help w/ the flash any way I can.

Razorback


----------



## Razorback (Oct 5, 2004)

GSH,

I'm in the camera biz.  So. . .  

Try setting the ISO / film speed setting to a higher number.  The higher the number the less light it takes for the exposure.  Also with a higher ISO value the on camera flash will work at a greater distance.  All of the positives do have a negative, you will get a noticeably grainer / noisier picture.

Also I have in stock a photo slaved,  battery powered strobe.  Some use AAA's others use AA's.  They all will trip on the FIRST flash it sees.  So if your digital camera fires a pre-flash these strobes will not add to your shot.  Sunpak as well as others have put their name on a "Digital Slave Flash".  This flash will trip on the SECOND flash it sees.

I have the AA (more flash out put than AAA) & AAA type slaved flashes in stock.  They list for $17 but I could cut a fellow woodite some slack  .  The Sunpak Digital Slave I'm out of stock & it might be a while before we get any more.  Also we do have some "digital photo slaves"  that can be plugged in to most any strobe if your camera has the pre-flash for flash pictures.

If you have any questions send me a PM & I'll help w/ the flash any way I can.

Razorback


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 5, 2004)

GSH,
What resolution camera does the Leaf River use and is it removeable for use outside the box?  
TIA
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 5, 2004)

The camera is a 2 megapixel and it's not removable. I've found that my camera stays in the woods almost year round so I don't miss that feature.

GSH


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 7, 2004)

Does take great photos when it works.  I had to send my back three times and the camera weighs 8 pounds...talk about expensive!!  When it came back from the shop it had something else broken or missing.  Everytime I asked about my missing part, I was told it is my fault that I did not send it!    They simply refuse to answer my emails and the people I talked to on the phone were very rude!  The sensor went out after one picture!  The flash went out after 20 or so pictures!  The batteries both went dead within 3 months!  Now maybe I got a lemon. :   I just thought with as many problems I had and as expensive as the camera was they would have replaced it with a new one.  Sold it one ebay after the last repair, bet I had over $1,000 in the at camera including all the time trouble and shipping!  

Have two 35 mm that have been to Watkinsville so many times they have a frequent rider ticket on UPS!!  Last time it cost 150 bucks and has not taken a photo since! Both are broken now and I refuse to send them back.

Terrible customer service...and IMO terrible product!

Sorry Grandslam!  PM and I will delete if I am stepping on your toes.  IMO, they are better cameras on the market for a cheaper price.

Glad to see yours is working great!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 7, 2004)

Razorback said:
			
		

> GSH,
> 
> I'm in the camera biz.  So. . .
> 
> Try setting the ISO / film speed setting to a higher number.  The higher the number the less light it takes for the exposure.


Razor.... they are DIGITAL cameras.  : 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 7, 2004)

Does take great photos when it works.  I had to send my back three times and the camera weighs 8 pounds...talk about expensive!!  When it came back from the shop it had something else broken or missing.  Everytime I asked about my missing part, I was told it is my fault that I did not send it!    They simply refuse to answer my emails and the people I talked to on the phone were very rude!  The sensor went out after one picture!  The flash went out after 20 or so pictures!  The batteries both went dead within 3 months!  Now maybe I got a lemon. :   I just thought with as many problems I had and as expensive as the camera was they would have replaced it with a new one.  Sold it one ebay after the last repair, bet I had over $1,000 in the at camera including all the time trouble and shipping!  

Have two 35 mm that have been to Watkinsville so many times they have a frequent rider ticket on UPS!!  Last time it cost 150 bucks and has not taken a photo since! Both are broken now and I refuse to send them back.

Terrible customer service...and IMO terrible product!

Sorry Grandslam!  PM and I will delete if I am stepping on your toes.  IMO, they are better cameras on the market for a cheaper price.

Glad to see yours is working great!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 7, 2004)

Razorback said:
			
		

> I'm in the camera biz.  So. . .
> 
> Try setting the ISO / film speed setting to a higher number.  The higher the number the less light it takes for the exposure.


Razor,
The cameras are DIGITAL ....  : 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------

